# Water Heater Question



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

First time out in our new to us 2005 25RSS and had a few questions about the hot water heater.

If I am hooked to a campsite water connection and don't have a bypass valve on my water heater, does the water route through the water heater? Is it okay for me to leave the hot water heater on with the pump for the fresh water holding tank off?

Also, when I am done camping and put the trailer in storage is there anything special I need to do in order to drain the hot water heater or will it drain with the rest of the fresh water holding tank?


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

If you are getting water out of your hot water faaucets and don't have a bypass valve then the water is coming through your water heater. You can prove to yourself that there is water in the heater by opening the T & P valve on the heater by lifting the lever. If water squirts out, you are good to go. Therefore, yes, you can leave the water heater on. The heater does not drain when you drain your fresh water tank. Unless you are going to be storing it in freezing conditions, you don't need to drain it. If you do want to drain it, you need to remove the hex shaped plug near the bottom of the heater.

Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Unless the previous owner removed the bypass valve you have one on your trailer, so make sure it is correctly positioned before turning on the water heater. As for the pump, if you are connected to shore water then you do not need the pump.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Disagree with the previous post re. Not having to drain the water heater. If you are letting your trailer stand idle for a period of time, the water heater should be drained. Otherwise you will get some pretty stinky bacterial growth that may be hard to get rid of. I drain mine after every camping trip, and for sure prior to storage for the winter. When you drain it, be sure you have allowed the water to cool down some, and open a tap or the pressure release valve to allow the water to drain.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Disagree with the previous post re. Not having to drain the water heater. If you are letting your trailer stand idle for a period of time, the water heater should be drained. Otherwise you will get some pretty stinky bacterial growth that may be hard to get rid of.


Hmmm...maybe I've been lucky or I use mine often enough that the water doesn't go bad? I dunno. I've seen someone replace their drain plug with a drain valve. If you are going to drain it after every camping trip, that would be the way to go. I've thought about doing that anyway, but I haven't had a "round-2-it"!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Joe/GA said:


> Disagree with the previous post re. Not having to drain the water heater. If you are letting your trailer stand idle for a period of time, the water heater should be drained. Otherwise you will get some pretty stinky bacterial growth that may be hard to get rid of.


Hmmm...maybe I've been lucky or I use mine often enough that the water doesn't go bad? I dunno. I've seen someone replace their drain plug with a drain valve. If you are going to drain it after every camping trip, that would be the way to go. I've thought about doing that anyway, but I haven't had a "round-2-it"!
[/quote]

Mine stays full the entire camping season, once filled it stays that way until I winterize. I want to roll on a moments notice. We have sweet water where I live and never get and sulfur (H2S) smell from the water heater.


----------



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! it is very helpful. I took the cover off the water heater and didn't see any obvious valve marked bypass, so am curious what I am missing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CAMike said:


> Thanks for the feedback! it is very helpful. I took the cover off the water heater and didn't see any obvious valve marked bypass, so am curious what I am missing.


The bypass is located behind the water heater and should be in a tee fitting to the inlet of the water heater near the floor.

Typical arrangement below.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Once filled in spring, I don't drain the water tank until winterization! It is a closed system that does not get sunlight or air; thus bacterial growth should not be much of a factor during the camping season; at least not any more of a concern then the residual water left in all the plumbing lines while in summer storage. An argument has been made that draining the tank actually increases the chances of bacteria growth because the void is filled with air that actually supplies food for bacteria. If I fill a water bottle with tap water, cap it, and leave it in a dark place it will last for a rather long time. If I put water in a pan and open it to the air it will spoil much more quickly.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

deanintemp said:


> Once filled in spring, I don't drain the water tank until winterization! It is a closed system that does not get sunlight or air; thus bacterial growth should not be much of a factor during the camping season; at least not any more of a concern then the residual water left in all the plumbing lines while in summer storage. An argument has been made that draining the tank actually increases the chances of bacteria growth because the void is filled with air that actually supplies food for bacteria. If I fill a water bottle with tap water, cap it, and leave it in a dark place it will last for a rather long time. If I put water in a pan and open it to the air it will spoil much more quickly.


The issue is two fold, anaerobic bacteria which does not need light or oxygen and hydrogen sulfide from decomp of organic matter. As long as the water is clean ( filter mine) this is a minimal issue, if you do not know the source or the water in general is not really very pure both of these issues can lead to some stinky water when you open the tap.


----------

